# SKA to sanction Mack Attack



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I am pleased to announce that the SKA has added the Mack Attack to the 2009 SKA Divison 7 schedule. This event will be the first one on the division 7 schedule. ALL PROCEEDS WILL BENEFIT PACE CENTER FOR GIRLS, INC. The entry fee and payout has been changed and is as follows:

$400 entry fee per boat / Payout based on 70 boats

KING MACKEREL OPEN DIVISION

1ST- $10,000

2ND- $4,000

3RD- $2,500

4TH- $2,000

5TH-$1,500

6TH- $1,000

7TH- $500

CLASS OF 23 (BOATS UNDER 23FT WATERLINE LENGTH PER MANUFACTURER)

1ST- $3,000

2ND- $2,000

3RD- $500

I am actively pursuing sponsors to guarantee a Junior and Lady Angler Bonus as well as a single engine boat bonus. I would like to add a wahoo and amberjack division but that will depend on sponsorship as well. All of the entry fee money will go to King Mackerel payout. If there are more than 70 boats, the payouts will increase.

I would like to urge everyone to explore the SKA at www.fishska.com and learn about becoming a member and competing on the trail this season. If you haven't done it before you should give it a shot. You only need to fish two tournaments to qualify as an angler eligible to fish on any qualified boat for nationals. There are two events on the division schedule that would allow you to fish without extensive travel, the Mack Attack and the Alabama Deep Sea Fishing Rodeo. The Biloxi event is close enough to home to not set you back too bad. The standings are calculated by totalling the top three fish over the course of the division season. You don't need a big boat to be successful. In 2005, I qualified for nationals in my 20ft Palm Beach and then teamed up with a crew from Jacksonville to end up 5th in the championship tournament in Ft Pierce. Those of you in 20ft or under boats, pay special attention to the SKA rules regarding qualification for nationals. Membership is $70 and the earlier you register the more Angler magazines you will get. 

If anyone has any questions, shoot me a pm. Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

THIS IS AWESOME NEWS BRAD!!!! It is very obvious that all of your hard work is paying off. Thanks for bringing the SKA back to Pensacola. The Pace Center for Girls will definitely be benefiting from this new news. The first beer is on me man!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

We are in for sure. Is Miller Lite coming back as a title sponsor? If so, may I make the humble suggestion of making sure their frosty cold product is readily available. Preferably served by hot chicks.:toast

Edit: I just read on the SKA site that there is no check out. It will be a new moon that weekend so it will be dark as heck. Take it slow and be careful getting out in the morning:usaflag


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

That first in the morning bite should be awesome! I am going to work on the beverage issue as well as the servers. Looking forward to having you back. 90% sure Miller Lite will be involved.


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

This is GREAT! Congrats on all of your hard work Brad..... My Dinghy will def. be there!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Congratulations Brad, I know how much work has to be put in behind the scenes to make something like this possible. Make sure you bring some brochures by Day Break when you get them ready and I will do my best to help spread the word.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

THe OLE tournament.. LOTS OF HARD WORK TO GET THEM BACK. I have never fished in a King Tour. before. If no check out is needed ,this will entice me to enter.WE will be fishing the ADSFR already.. Hope to have more than one species in the Mack Attack. May ruffle some feathers by saying this . Sounds like another 2 trick pony tourney to me..


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Sea Monkey (1/6/2009)* Sounds like another 2 trick pony tourney to me..


Care to elaborate....Not familiar with ******* slang....only coonazz ones....

George


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Brad:

Will you have a kayak division again this year. We had a blast last year and would like to do it again with even more yakkers.

Ted


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Ted, The plan is to have a Kayak Division again. Stay tuned. I'll post info on the kayak forum when it gets closer.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Brad! I know you worked hard for this.....


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

BTW congrats Brad!!!!!!

George


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I totally agree with the suggestion put forth by Dreamweaver!!!!!!!!! :toast That would definitely be icing on the cake for this event.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats Brad!!! Lookin' forward to fishin' it!!:toast


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Team Hobie (1/6/2009)*Brad:
> 
> Will you have a kayak division again this year. We had a blast last year and would like to do it again with even more yakkers.
> 
> Ted


Ted,

You catching that cobia during the tournament (which would have placed against the boaters) along with the challenging conditions and video of the whale made for the best kayak post of the entire year last year! 

https://www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/forum_v2.2/mbbs22/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=2051&posts=32&start=1

Great story and great job!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks to Syn-Fab, Inc for their contribution of three US Savings Bonds for a 1st thru 3rd payout structure for Junior Anglers. 1st is a $500 Savings Bond, 2nd is a $200 Savings Bond and 3rd is a $100 Savings Bond.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Dammmm.....Marcus did good!!!!!!!!

George


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown Good news Brad.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

MILLER LITE IS ON BOARD!!! GET YOUR GEAR READY FOR THE MILLER LITE MACK ATTACK!!!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Great beer for a great tournament!!!! Congrats on getting Miller Lite back brad. :toast


----------

